# Well, here I am.



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've arrived safely in Afghanistan! I'm settling into what will be my life for the next year, here at Bagram Airfield. I can't go into too many specifics about what the unit is doing for obvious reasons.

Bagram is dirty and often smells bad, but this is balanced by the fact that it has more amenities than anywhere else in Afghanistan. There's a Dairy Queen here, if you can believe it, and I have internet and TV in my little room (more like a cubicle, really). I pay for the internet and cable, but it's definitely worth it to stay in touch in my downtime.

I'll try to post about my experiences as they happen, with an emphasis on the gunny stuff. I've already met two SEALs with some interesting weaponry, HK416 uppers on M16A2 lowers (and before anyone mentions OPSEC, I will point out that this gear has been mentioned as being in spec ops hands by about 20 gun magazines). Also, reports of the 1911's resurrection have been greatly exaggerated. On a base of many thousands of troops, including spec ops, I've seen not one 1911. All Beretta 92s with a small smattering of SIGs.

I've attached a pic of myself here in The 'Stan. Will check in again as soon as I can!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Stay safe out there, thanks for the update.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for checking in. Keep us updated and stay safe! :smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Take care .*

Mr. Barham,
thanks for the update ... it's very, very interesting to have an "inside" take on things over there.

Be safe ............................................................. :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Mike for checking in and lettings us know that you made it OK. Take care and come home safe and sound.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice to hear from ya. Stay in touch.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Might want a few more bags filled around you. Be safe.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Sand bags are awesome, I've seen what they do to bullets, pretty good protection.

Thanks for the update and don't go all rambo, stay safe!


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hooyah SEALS, We'll keep the prayers coming.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Glad to hear from you. All the best and keep the sand out. :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the update Mike...  Stay safe!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Good to hear from you! That is cool that you have internet and cable (though sucks that you have to pay for it). Stay safe!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

A Dairy Queen ??!! How many extra situps does that require?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> A Dairy Queen ??!! How many extra situps does that require?


Heh heh. I actually did very well on my last PT test at Fort Bragg, but I have a feeling with DQ nearby, I will be the only guy who gains weight on deployment!

Seriously, I went there last night with a friend in the unit we are replacing (in an odd bit of coincidence, we are replacing a CT Guard unit that I used to belong to!). The soft serve ice cream in Afghanistan is decidedly unlike that in America, and not very good. I can, however, report that a Whopper tastes the same anywhere in the world!

Excuse me while I go do sit-ups now.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Keep your head down and pass our thanks and well wishes around among the Bushmasters.

You can pass them to others also but especially the Bushmasters.:smt1099


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you for serving our country! Be careful man.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

What is the M16A2 to M4 ratio(if it doesn't violate OPSEC )?

Stay safe.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> What is the M16A2 to M4 ratio


Roughly 50-50 where I am. The newer incoming units all seem to have M4s, while some of the units that have been here a while still have A2s. All the combat arms units (Army, anyhow) I've seen have M4s. Lots of support units still have A2s.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Stay safe. Thank you for your service.


----------

